# Douchebag bands still alive and well........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://noisey.vice.com/en_ca/blog/t...stage-for-taking-a-selfie?utm_source=vicefbca

What do you say about a guy like that, "Kill yourself? No, really, kill yourself."............


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

In my estimation, there's not many ways to be lower than singing in a pop-punk band. But damn did that guy find a way to sink MANY more levels. What a cum dumpster.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a bunch of friends who sing in pop-punk bands, bands are not the problem. Being terrible at handling these situations is the problem.

My facebook feed blew up about this yesterday.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

While I certainly don't approve of it it's part of the culture. There will be many more people applauding in the audience than booing.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

.


He got noticed by the establishment.



No mention on the Mensa site.



.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The crowd cheered when he did it.

Interesting reaction.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't agree with how he reacted, but fans need to stop getting up on stage. Where's security???

In light of Bataclan, Dimebag and many other incidents, artists don't want people up there. It's off-putting and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

davetcan said:


> While I certainly don't approve of it it's part of the culture. There will be many more people applauding in the audience than booing.


That was my thinking as well. From the video, people were cheering and it did not seem to stop anyone from getting on the stage and diving off.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I won't excuse his behaviour, but it's not G.G. Allin at least. We don't see the entire context, and what the crowd's expectations are for "appropriate behaviour" in this performance context. Perhaps the singer thought "This is what the crowd would like". We certainly see rampant stage-diving shortly after "the incident". Maybe his impulse was prompted by seeing her doing something that* wasn't* stage-diving, and he construed that as not playing by the rules.

I dunno. Kids today.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I won't excuse his behaviour, but it's not G.G. Allin at least. We don't see the entire context, and what the crowd's expectations are for "appropriate behaviour" in this performance context. Perhaps the singer thought "This is what the crowd would like". We certainly see rampant stage-diving shortly after "the incident". Maybe his impulse was prompted by seeing her doing something that* wasn't* stage-diving, and he construed that as not playing by the rules.
> 
> I dunno. Kids today.


I appreciate the argument of "in the moment and adrenalin flowing" but there's right and there's wrong. Even as a kid, I would never have imagined doing something like that but i'm sure there are examples in my time of such behaviour. This is not a generational thingy imo - it's about a person acting badly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

She got up there 5 times throughout the set, trying to take selfies and whatever else. He didn't handle it right (get security)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think if you step up on a stage at a show you are risking consequences. And I think jumping on a stage to take a selfie is just idiotic. But, it's a teenage girl in this case and you are a dude. Measure your response.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Alex said:


> I appreciate the argument of "in the moment and adrenalin flowing" but there's right and there's wrong. Even as a kid, I would never have imagined doing something like that but i'm sure there are examples in my time of such behaviour. This is not a generational thingy imo - it's about a person acting badly.


I agree. Sometimes a person's sense of right and wrong supercedes the heat of the moment, and sometimes they don't think about things deeply enough to overcome the heat of the moment, and do things they wouldn't do if they had thought about it for 10 more seconds. The prisons are full of those folks.

The "kids today" comment was not meant to disparage any specific birth cohort. It was me pretending to be a grumpy get-off-my-lawn old guy. I'm confident there has never been a year or a place where grumpy old guys were NOT saying "kids today" or words to that effect. Heck, _old guys today_!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> She got up there 5 times throughout the set, trying to take selfies and whatever else. He didn't handle it right (get security)


Wow, really?!?! Where the heck WAS the security?? Even if the band doesn't have security, surely the venue supplies some?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

At least she didn't get swatted off stage with an SG like Abbie Hoffman at Woodstock. Agree with others that security should have dealt with this.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Wow, really?!?! Where the heck WAS the security?? Even if the band doesn't have security, surely the venue supplies some?


They do, but I don't think it's more than two or three guys at the front. I haven't been to that venue in a year or two, so I don't remember exact details.

The girl posted that she was the one in the video, she was drunk and being dumb, and deserved it. I see some people posting the "she deserved it" on facebook - but whether or not she deserved it is irrelevant, there's better ways to handle it.

I don't think I'll ever see the level this band plays at, so I can't say I'm worried about what happens when someone gets on a stage I'm playing. That being said, I think I'm more worried about slipping and landing badly than anything else haha.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

At the end of the day the guy drop kicked an unsuspecting girl in the back, a dumb girl, but Jesus Christ, what is wrong with people?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Douchebaggery has existed at various levels throughout musical history. Yes, the girl was drunk and dumb, but you DON'T drop kick a woman off the stage and think it's OK . And the guy who says, kill yourself really - massive douche bag. Lesser forms of douchebaggery against fans abound. Two examples off the top of my head, Axl Rose and Ritchie Blackmore (great guitar player but...). Actually I would describe Blackmore as an eccentric douche bag.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If you don't want to get hit, don't get on the stage. Same reason Keith Richards tomahawked a guy with his Telecaster. 

I'm not saying it's right, but sometimes you gotta do what you've gotta do.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> If you don't want to get hit, don't get on the stage. Same reason Keith Richards tomahawked a guy with his Telecaster.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, but sometimes you gotta do what you've gotta do.


That's basically saying it's right though. "I dont condone it but sometimes you should do it." 

It's unfortunate that we lose our heads when tempers flare up, it's just understandable.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It would have been awesome if Springsteen had done this to Courtney cox!



<Yes I know it was staged for the video.>


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The crowd cheered when he did it.
> 
> Interesting reaction.


People want to be entertained.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> If you don't want to get hit, don't get on the stage. Same reason Keith Richards tomahawked a guy with his Telecaster.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, but sometimes you gotta do what you've gotta do.


The difference being that the crazy fan was coming towards Keef with a knife.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> People want to be entertained.


What does it say about somebody when they are entertained by a young woman violently kicked in the back?

That's not entertaining to me, but then again I don't really get a lot of what people find entertaining.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Bottom line, this guy assaulted her, a crime. He should be charged accordingly. The evidence is right there. If I were the girl, or her parents, I would be taking that video down to the police station and filing charges. Her actions certainly deserved her being escorted from the premises, they DID NOT deserve her being assaulted.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> That's basically saying it's right though. "I dont condone it but sometimes you should do it."
> 
> It's unfortunate that we lose our heads when tempers flare up, it's just understandable.


I would say controversies like these usually arise when 2 idiots cross paths.
the girl, plain and simple was stupid, annoying and disrespectful. That's not saying she deserved what she got, but she is what she is. this selfie obsession is out of control.
http://nextshark.com/a-17-year-old-dies-after-attempting-to-take-epic-instagram-photo/

The guy, physically assaulted her, so obviously the biggest idiot in the situation. his act was criminal, arrogant and an offense to fans. but shes not entirely off the hook either in my book...not in the legal sense, but in a sense of karma. I hope they both learn from their actions and grow up a little or a lot.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

You guys have obviously never been to a concert with a moshpit. Physical assault? That's the name of the game. And it ain't just guys in there. It's both sexes (although one is always far more predominant). There aren't enough paddywagons to haul away all the concert-goers that could be charged with assault. But it would kinda silly. They are doing what they want, where they want.

You put yourself in that environment, you stick your head in the lions mouth, you light a match in a room full of gasoline. She got what was naturally coming to her, considering the environment and actions. She is the author of her own story here.

I wonder too if this was a young fella he bootkicked, would there be any outrage? Sexists!

----------
This coming from a guy who believes, like Diablo, the selfie obsession has gone over the top. I'm so sick of it. Perhaps a PSA with this moron would help? Doubt it........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> You guys have obviously never been to a concert with a moshpit. Physical assault? That's the name of the game. And it ain't just guys in there. It's both sexes (although one is always far more predominant). There aren't enough paddywagons to haul away all the concert-goers that could be charged with assault. But it would kinda silly. They are doing what they want, where they want.
> 
> You put yourself in that environment, you stick your head in the lions mouth, you light a match in a room full of gasoline. She got what was naturally coming to her, considering the environment and actions. She is the author of her own story here.
> 
> ...


ia gree with a lot of this, but to me its like the Marty McSorley, todd Bertuzzi hockey incidents....ya, violence is par for the course in a hockey game or mosh pit....but theres a sucker punch element to this story that has to be taken into consideration, as it was with the 2 hockey incidents.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

To the people asking where the security are, bands at shows like this actually don't mind people jumping up on stage and jumping off again. And they usually tell the security that. While I wouldn't call these guys "punk" by my definition, it's what they are classified as, and it's a 'punk show' based on that. A mosh pit, stage diving. I can totally see being pissed at some moron standing up on the stage trying to take selfies though. It's completely idiotic. But ya, it's a teenage girl and hitting someone from behind like that and that hard can do some serious damage to someones back and neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There is still security, who the band can tell to haul someone off. 

There was an incident where a male fan jumped on stage to kiss a female member of a band (tigers jaw I believe) without her permission. I don't think we ever got a thread on it, but it's the flipside to this.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> There is still security, who the band can tell to haul someone off.
> 
> There was an incident where a male fan jumped on stage to kiss a female member of a band (tigers jaw I believe) without her permission. I don't think we ever got a thread on it, but it's the flipside to this.


There is, but again, the band tells security to let people on stage. They encourage it at their shows. So that's how someone ends up standing on stage like that. It's not justifying anyone's actions, it's just saying how it happened when people on here ask 'where is security'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You missed what I said. Yes some bands encourage stage diving (or simply live with it), but that does not stop said bands from getting a security guard to throw someone out. All it takes is a tap and a point to the person who's causing the problem.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I read exactly what you said. I was commenting that this band is known for allowing people up on stage and telling the security to allow it. People were asking where the security is while it's going on. I am telling them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The security was in front of them within easy reach, where they always are at this level of show. I can't really re-state how easy it is for the band, once at the point they clearly got to, to get a hold of a security guard and have someone thrown out. It doesn't matter if they let 20 people on stage at once or no one at all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

National Post reported today that they will not be playing the Mod Club ever again.
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...rop-kicks-fan-manager-calls-it-a-cowardly-act


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I just don't knowingly go to shows that have "mosh pits" or other agressive and violent activities.

The girls seems to accept responsibility for what happened.

I just don't get it from either side. Why would anyone want to be in a crowd like that?

Moshing? WTF?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree milk.

Someone mentioned the mosh-pit earlier and how someone should expect something like this. The thing is...we're not talking about what happened to her in the mosh pit. We're talking about a guy kicking her in the back while she was on stage. Totally different scenario.

There's an assumption of what one should expect as far as risk is concerned when doing various activities. When I'm golfing, I assume a certain risk that I might get hit with a golf ball. If I'm climbing up on stage (effectively trespassing), it's reasonable to expect to be taken by security and escorted from the building. It's not reasonable to expect to be drop kicked from behind with no opportunity to brace yourself or prepare for a less traumatic landing. Honestly, she's lucky (so is the singer) she wasn't more seriously hurt. We could easily be talking about a death here...no joke and not a huge stretch, landing face first on a (likely) concrete floor, neck snaps or a severe enough concussion...

BOTH parties need to take a serious look at their behaviour from a risk/reward perspective.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I guess I just don't knowingly go to shows that have "mosh pits" or other agressive and violent activities.
> 
> The girls seems to accept responsibility for what happened.
> 
> ...


I've been to lots of shows with moshpits. Doesn't mean I have to participate, it is a zone that you choose to enter or not. I got dragged in once, I learned my lesson.

Same with this person (why does it matter that it's a girl?). They chose to enter that zone. Moshpit, front of stage, on stage - all the same, you're in that zone. If you choose to jump on stage and not be present in or aware of your situation - she wasn't paying attention she was so busy posing for her fvcking selfie - that, yeah, anything can happen. Walk in to the middle of a street while not paying attention - say, taking a selfie - and I don't blame the car that hit you, I blame you. 

But I guess this is the nature of NA - we feel we have to spoon-feed personal safety to everyone who isn't willing to bone up and look after it themselves. The list of people over here NOT joining the Darwin List isn't getting shorter as we actively protect people from their own stupidity. I guess allowing them to mature and breed is the problem?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's like going to a gg Allen concert and not expecting to get punched in the face or having the banana he just shoved up his ass thrown at you. 

Is it against the law to cover yourself in your own shit and charge someone? He did that too.

She was in the zone. That's all there is to it. 

Imo, she's the bigger idiot. He'd have done it to anyone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I guess I just don't knowingly go to shows that have "mosh pits" or other agressive and violent activities.
> 
> The girls seems to accept responsibility for what happened.
> 
> ...


I remember going to shows with mosh pits when I was in my teens. I never stepped in to one, but I watched my friends do it...its basically teenage angst embodied, an outlet for aggressive energy. its usually a controlled chaos. sure its kind of stupid. but I guess its like play wrestling. in some ways not much different than contact hockey, rugby or football.
what really freaked me out was going to a Slayer show at the Masonic temple in TO, and seeing guys jumping off the balconies into the crowd below. saw it with my own eyes.

as to the girl accepting responsibility, I suspect in part its realizing that what she did was stupid...and also in part, fear of retribution from fans of the band.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> There is, but again, the band tells security to let people on stage. They encourage it at their shows. So that's how someone ends up standing on stage like that. It's not justifying anyone's actions, it's just saying how it happened when people on here ask 'where is security'.


this is interesting....if there was a sort of understanding that ppl are allowed on stage, that places blame squarely on the shoulders of the singer...and he wont be able to hide under some obvious BS excuse of fear for his safety-not that anyone would buy that story after seeing the vid. it was an opportunistic cheap shot by an asshole on a stupid girl. so if he likes to act like a badass on stage, im sure getting to be a badass in prison for a few weeks will agree with him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm the first guy to stand up for people accepting personal responsibility. I agree that seems to be disappearing in today's world.

Still, a grown man (in body at least) drop kicking a girl from behind.....= scum bag.

I've never seen a mosh pit in person and would be content to say the same when I'm all done.

I agree that if you step into that environment you should expect bumps and bruises.

I just don't get why anyone would want that.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Some of the posts sound oddly like, "Its my fault my husband hit me, I'm just stoopid." It was a malicious hit from behind.............


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Imo, she's the bigger idiot. He'd have done it to anyone.


I'll betcha $500 he wouldn't have done it to someone that looks like this.








that's the problem with skinny tough guy celebs....theyre all bullies.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Double or nothin?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm the first guy to stand up for people accepting personal responsibility. I agree that seems to be disappearing in today's world.
> 
> Still, a grown man (in body at least) drop kicking a girl from behind.....= scum bag.
> 
> ...


Mosh pits go hand in hand with punk and anything heavier than that, IMO. I don't listen to this band, but I wouldnt' be surprised if there was the odd breakdown or whatever. Mosh pits have been around for at least 40 years, they shouldn't surprise anyone. Getting on stage is not the same as getting in the pit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Mosh pits go hand in hand with punk and anything heavier than that, IMO. I don't listen to this band, but I wouldnt' be surprised if there was the odd breakdown or whatever. Mosh pits have been around for at least 40 years, they shouldn't surprise anyone. Getting on stage is not the same as getting in the pit.


Yup, lots of stupid behaviour is connected with punk music.

But, you don't have to be a mouth breathing drunken lout to enjoy heavy music.

Idiotic things do still surprise me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought I'd check out the video now that I'm at a computer. TBH, the way you guys were going on about it, I thought it was much worse. 

Not sure if this has been posted, but this is what the girl had to say:

*“I want to assure everyone that Parker is the sweetest guy and not usually like that, it must have been my fault,” reads the comment. “I accept Parker’s apology, I’ll always love him. Besides, even though it was a little blurry I got over 300 likes on my selfie with Parker’s rage-filled face flying at me in the background. I’m never washing my back again!”*

Here is what he had to say:

*In an interview over the phone with The Hard Times, Cannon expanded on his view point, “Off the record bro, I’m not gonna let some little attention whore hog my spotlight. And straight up: that was a jump kick, not a drop kick.*

There's a huge difference between a dropkick and a jumpkick and he totally didn't give it his all. 

I'm not condoning his behaviour, just pointing out that some of you are readily eating the hype.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@adcandour You know the hard times is a satire site right?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> @adcandour You know the hard times is a satire site right?


I didn't. I don't follow or read anything like that. If that story was completely fabricated in an effort to be funny, it failed.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I still can't wrap my head around this asshole either dropkicking or jumpkicking (what is the difference) a teenage girl and some of you people actually defending this behaviour. I grew up in a very blue collar neighbourhood in London, Ontario. I was never a troublemaker but I knew a few that were. Some ended up in prison or worse but even those badasses would have not kicked that girl.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The girl is as big of an idiot as the singer. Perhaps she will hook up with him.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The girl is as big of an idiot as the singer. Perhaps she will hook up with him.
> 
> View attachment 20054



I have no doubt that the girl is an idiot....but I still can't understand it. Perhaps they do deserve each other.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> I have no doubt that the girl is an idiot....but I still can't understand it. Perhaps they do deserve each other.



You don't understand it because you most likely have some sense. Frankly I laugh when I see this shit. Same way I used to sit back and laugh when I was 18 and some fool at the party was going to show everyone how much he could drink or the dude that had to climb up on the hood of the car when it was moving. You make choices in this life, some of them can be very dangerous. That's fine, you make your choices and I will make mine. I don't jump out of planes either. Mosh pit? no thanks I stand in the back and watch the fools go at it, that's much more entertaining.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Was he charged?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

mario said:


> I have no doubt that the girl is an idiot....but I still can't understand it. Perhaps they do deserve each other.


Perhaps on both counts ....but I don't think she gains much by crying victim in this case. She may also have received something in exchange for that testimonial. It may mitigate any charges being brought forward as well.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Stage invasion/diving is kinda par for the course at punk shows. Was this young lady being annoying? Perhaps. Is she terribly different than the pop-punk bros hopping on stage to dive into the arms of their buddies. Not terribly. Man got annoyed. Man did something reprehensible. Man should deal with consequences. As for the gender politics at work I don't necessarily agree. Maynard from Tool has got a lot of flack for assaulting stage invading men over the years. As he should.


----------

